# Alien Day on April 26th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Alien Day Returns APRIL 26*

Celebrate the Groundbreaking ALIEN Franchise with 24 Hours of Fan-Focused Activities Worldwide


Countdown Continues to the Global Release of Ridley Scott’s ALIEN: COVENANT

LOS ANGELES, April 3, 2017 – Alien Day returns on April 26, a nod to planet LV-426 from the iconic ALIEN films, as the countdown continues for the highly anticipated new chapter in Ridley Scott’s groundbreaking ALIEN sci-fi thriller, ALIEN: COVENANT, releasing in theaters worldwide beginning May 10. Cast members from ALIEN: COVENANT will join fan-focused festivities including a live streaming event, an interactive trivia challenge, worldwide screenings, all-new product launches, special reveals and more.


Fan activities include:
•	ALIEN DAY livestreaming event at Fox Studios in Los Angeles: Beginning at 10 a.m. PDT on all ALIEN social channels and on the newly launched ALIEN Universe Hub (www.AlienUniverse.com), fans can interact with the cast via a question and answer session as well as view multiple behind-the-scenes segments highlighting the making of ALIEN: COVENANT. 

•	Global One-Night Screening Event – Screenings of Ridley Scott’s original 1979 ALIEN starring Sigourney Weaver and his 2012 follow-up PROMETHEUS will be held across the globe on ALIEN DAY. At participating RPX Regal Cinema U.S. theaters and worldwide partners, fans can watch these sci-fi thrillers and be treated with exclusive content from ALIEN: COVENANT and a one-of-a-kind commemorative item. Participating locations will be listed on www.AlienUniverse.com. 

•	The “MU/TH/UR of all ALIEN Trivia Challenges”: Returning for only 24 hours on www.AlienUniverse.com, Fox will unveil a new quiz every 4 hours and 26 minutes. Fans will answer a series of rapid-fire questions for a chance to win a VIP trip to Ridley Scott’s upcoming Imprint Ceremony at TCL Chinese Theatre in Hollywood and incredible prizes. 

•	Fan Art Contest: Submissions for a Fan Art Contest are now open at AlienUniverse.com. The chosen artwork will be transformed into a limited edition t-shirt premium available with the purchase of the ALIEN: COVENANT Blu-Ray and 4K Ultra HD, exclusively at Wal-Mart stores and Walmart.com. Pre Order will start on May 19.

Fans can own the complete ALIEN Universe on Blu-ray featuring four limited-edition Mondo ALIEN movie poster cards. Available exclusively at Wal-Mart and Walmart.com on April 18.


Fans should stay tuned for product announcements, limited edition releases and exciting unveils to take place in the weeks ahead and through the theatrical premiere of ALIEN: COVENANT. Among the key licensees joining the ALIEN DAY celebration: Dark Horse Comics, Audible, Titan, NECA, Hallmark, PPW Toys, Cool Props, Funko and more.

Fox Consumer Products is also partnering with multiple retailers including BoxLunch, FYE/TWE, Books-A-Million, and Spencer’s Gifts, which will showcase exclusive ALIEN franchise merchandise, celebrating the day with in-store activations, and social media sweepstakes. 

And look out for a special ALIEN DAY broadcast message from Madame Tussauds with further details of a terrifying arrival at one of their iconic locations this summer.

For more information on all ALIEN DAY activities, go to www.AlienUniverse.com. Fans can also join the #ALIENDAY conversation on Twitter, Instagram, and Facebook. 

Fox Home Entertainment will also be releasing the entire ALIEN universe on Blu-ray featuring four limited edition Mondo ALIEN movie poster cards. The set will be available on April 18, exclusively at Wal-Mart and Walmart.com. 

-------------------------------------


ABOUT ALIEN: COVENANT (Release: Beginning May 10th)
Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created, with ALIEN: COVENANT, a new chapter in the groundbreaking ALIEN franchise. The crew of the colony ship Covenant, bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world. When they uncover a threat beyond their imagination, they must attempt a harrowing escape.


----------

